# Aldi turbo trainer..will it be any good (link attached)



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2015)

I posted this on the general cycling section but it may be more appropriate here so excuse the duplication.
For £50.00 I am tempted but there are no details.......I assume it's a mag but will it be any good.
Halfords have got an Elite on offer at £99.00 at the moment.
https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thur-24-sep/product-detail/ps/p/turbo-trainer/


----------



## sight-pin (20 Sep 2015)

It could be worth a try...I've taken things back to Aldi and Lidl with no problem,


----------



## midliferider (20 Sep 2015)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/inride-300-turbo-trainer-id_8315759.html


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2015)

midliferider said:


> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/inride-300-turbo-trainer-id_8315759.html


What is it you are saying ??
Is it the same machine with a different badge ?
or do you think the Decathlon one looks better value ?


----------



## Aunty Tyke (20 Sep 2015)

midliferider said:


> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/inride-300-turbo-trainer-id_8315759.html


What do you think of, PedalPro magnetic bicycle turbo on offer at Amazon £50 from £200???
PedalPro Magnetic Bicycle Turbo Trainer with Variable Speed Handlebar Adjuster https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00J4PNIUQ/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_UmR.vbVS3R2FP


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2015)

Aunty Tyke said:


> What do you think of, PedalPro magnetic bicycle turbo on offer at Amazon £50 from £200???
> PedalPro Magnetic Bicycle Turbo Trainer with Variable Speed Handlebar Adjuster https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00J4PNIUQ/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_UmR.vbVS3R2FP


I would appreciate any thoughts on this machine...........only got a few reviews but they are all good ones.


----------



## midliferider (20 Sep 2015)

Dave7 said:


> What is it you are saying ??
> Is it the same machine with a different badge ?
> or do you think the Decathlon one looks better value ?



Sorry, I should have said
I am also on the look out for a Turbo. Found this, it is only £20 more than from Aldi but a more refutable brand.
I have no idea whether one is better than the other.


----------

